# Nomenclatura de los diagramas de escalera



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS (Ago 18, 2008)

en la escuela nos pidieron investigar acerca de la nomenclatura de los diagramas de escalera o ladder, y para colmo quieren la nomenclatura americana y europea, para mi desgracia aun no he encontrado informaciónrmacio, alguien sabe cuales son ?


----------



## snowboard (Ago 18, 2008)

Hola, aquí te paso una presentación de Omron referente a uno de sus PLC, creo que te servirá.

saludos



P.D. es Japones pero los simbolos son los mismos que los gringos


----------

